# Blue Fish



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Has anyone heard on the blue fish yet?


----------



## CBINVB (Sep 18, 2019)

its still pretty early for blues, but to answer your question, nope


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Ok Thanks for update


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻Til then.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

way to soon for Blues wish like Geenie use to do blink my eyes and pop up in Buxton NC bet bull Reds running like crazy would be nice to feel the power of a 50lb Red Drum. Tight lines guys things only get better from here Croakers will start showing up in Bushwood and here we go!!


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 16, 2007)

Blues are here, up and down the Delaware beaches and Assateague...been here for a week now. Ranging in size from taylors to gators. Not a lot, of gators yet but they're in packs.


----------



## CBINVB (Sep 18, 2019)

Ah, I thought he was asking about chesapeake


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

charlietuna said:


> Blues are here, up and down the Delaware beaches and Assateague...been here for a week now. Ranging in size from taylors to gators. Not a lot, of gators yet but they're in packs.


Good to hear! Are the beaches open for fishing?


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

TonyG said:


> Good to hear! Are the beaches open for fishing?


Short answer, no.
Only a few drive on beaches are open. 2 people per vehicle, no exceptions. No walk ons. 
Non residents entering the state of DE must self quarantine for 14 days according to their govt. After that you're free to move about. Both henlopen pier and IRI are open to my knowledge.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh wow. Ok I'm going to stay away for DE lol.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah it's a mess haha


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

DE doesn't even want us to come down to by liquor. The say it isn't essential


----------

